Ask HN: What is the hardest thing you've done as a programmer? - mabracadabra
======
Mike_Andreuzza
Probably marketing my side project and newsletter.

I am doing it all from the design, development, social medias, marketing...

Is challenging to find the right words...

------
civilframe
Give up programming time for management duties.

